# Extremely Light/Breathable Fursuit head?



## iBurro (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm planning on making a partial suit for halloween (hopefully; at least get the head done.), and am wondering if there's a technique out there to get non-claustrophobic looking fursuit heads. |D As in, something I can breathe in, talk in, and won't give me heat stroke.
I'm also looking for a decent hoof/tail tutorial.


----------



## Quiet269 (Aug 27, 2008)

iBurro said:


> I'm planning on making a partial suit for halloween (hopefully; at least get the head done.), and am wondering if there's a technique out there to get non-claustrophobic looking fursuit heads. |D As in, something I can breathe in, talk in, and won't give me heat stroke.
> I'm also looking for a decent hoof/tail tutorial.



I had the idea to use bended wire with the fur stretched over it instead of a bunch of foam.

It's bound to to a little something for the heat issue, but wouldn't be very hugable


----------



## E-mannor (Aug 27, 2008)

you are at an enigma... sacrifice one for another...


----------



## iBurro (Aug 27, 2008)

Mm... That's discouraging. :/ I could have sworn there was some way to make it less constricting, but I guess it's all in my head. XD


----------



## Skittle (Aug 27, 2008)

Less constricting would be mesh but, if you want room it'll be a big head.


----------



## X (Aug 27, 2008)

look for some plastic mesh, double layer it, and cover it with two layers of breathable fabric, place small foam spheres or cotton in between the fabric layers.

and if you want to vent your head, look for a mini fan a small battery source, and install it on the top of the head(or in the ears)

for hoofs: use a small section of pvc pipe glued to the bottom of cheap shoes.


----------



## iBurro (Aug 28, 2008)

skittle said:


> Less constricting would be mesh but, if you want room it'll be a big head.


That's what I was fearing. D| And really I just need it to be breathable without impeding my vision; do you think a mask-like head would accomplish that? Like, start with a blank masquerade mask and work around that?



half-witted fur said:


> for hoofs: use a small section of pvc pipe glued to the bottom of cheap shoes.



Ingenious. O: I wondered how people did that, and feared it would be a complicated process or something.


----------



## Quiet269 (Aug 28, 2008)

You might try starting with a hockey mask or something, something that has a bunch of room in the front


----------



## Beastcub (Aug 28, 2008)

my cats head sits a good 4-5 inches from my whole head and 70% of the face is painted mesh so vision and ventilation is excellent and i can very easily and comfortably wear my glasses. its built on a bike helmet and a plastic mesh frame holds the fur in shape around it.
thing is the head is huge as a result but super comfy


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 3, 2008)

Want room: Plastic Mesh, wire, and/or foam

Want lightwieght: Balaclava and/or foam.


----------



## Lobo Roo (Sep 3, 2008)

Mixed Candy fursuits does "Use Your Own Eyes" heads which, quoted from the site: These costumes do not come with plastic or glass eyes, you use your own. This makes the heads very small and extremely light and easy to stay in for long periods of time. 

http://mixedcandymascots.com/gallery/v/useyourowneyes/

Now, I don't know anything about making them, but maybe you could contact Latin Vixen and see if she has tips.


----------



## Quiet269 (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh wow, those look REALLY good!


----------

